
Microsoft is reportedly replacing Edge with a Chromium-based browser - andreiursan
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/04/microsoft-is-reportedly-replacing-edge-with-a-chromium-based-browser/
======
mtmail
700 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18595069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18595069)

